# Barrette mémoire PC133 512 Mo non reconnue par mon Emac G4



## galoubet (1 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un Emac G4 power PC 1GHz avec 2 barrettes de 256 Mo. Je viens d'acheter une nouvelle barrette PC133 de 512 Mo, mais quand je l'installe à la place d'une de mes 2 autres barrettes, mon Mac ne la voit pas. Savez-vous Pourquoi?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## christophe2312 (1 Juin 2009)

Bonjour 
Barette achetez chez un revendeur agree mac ? (echange car non fonctionnel)
ou bien vient elle d un pc, car certain ne sont malheureusement pas reconnu
Salutation


----------



## -oldmac- (1 Juin 2009)

C'est sûrement une barrette "noname" ou elle est ECC, ce qui est pas compatible avec les eMac. Essaye de te la faire echnagé. La barette est peut être mort ou le slot de ram HS , ce qui est très peu probable.


----------



## maxetmac (1 Juin 2009)

OS X Panther ne supporte QUE les barrettes agrées Apple
OS X Tiger, lui, accepte quasiment tout. Sous quel OS es-tu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------

sinon vérifie ici

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.htmlhttp://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html


----------

